# JUEGO DE LUCES desde El Mirador ALCOR.



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

grax, lo del tripode es obvio,, pero me referia a tiempo de apertura, o como se configura la camara porque salen ,muy oscuras avaces..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

dldzoids said:


> Buenas fotos, la que mas me gusto fue: "De mas lejos" la foto 6; tienen pinta de postal; pero una pregunta... ¿han usado algun tripode o a mano limpia?



No, solo mano que tiemble lo menos posible o apoyando en algun lado por ahi...

Gracias por sus comentarios a los señores foristas participantes...

saludos a todos uds...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Este fue uno de los temas que más visitaba, lindas fotos Sky como siempre dominando las alturas 

Felicitaciones  espero ver mas fotitos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Wow!!! Trujillo me deja sin palabras!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Hoy 26 de Julio del 2008, subimos al edificio los foristas perupd, miguel16, libidito y quien postea. Contemplamos el panorama e hicimos algunas tomas...


Muchachos, sean libres de postear aqui -sio desean- sus fotos que tomaron desde el techo del edificio (nivel 16)...






























Subimos poco antes de las 7 de la noche, y al tomar fotos al estadio, este tenia las luces de las torres encendidas para el partido que se iniciara a las 8pm entre Vallejo y Sporting Cristal que ganó el equipo trujillano por 1-0... Aun se veia prácticamente vacio pero durante el match hubieron cerca de 20 000 personas en tribunas...


----------



## k1ddo (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW que tales fotos, las del mall la primera foto se la lleva lo unico q lo malogro fue la antena alguien q sepa photoshop y la sake xd


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*26 JULIO 2008*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

excelente! muy buenas fotos chicos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buena mano libidito ! jejeje... Rocks, mira lo que te has perdido por no venir antes, pero en esta que vienes facil nos damos otra vuelta al mirador de alcor...


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Las fotos de Miguel16


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La cuarta y última fotos te salieron cherveres...! Buenas tomas 16 ! Hay que domesticar la manuela nomas...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

qe cheeeeeeeeeeevere  me la perdi pero el 09 de agosto vamos a hacer otra reu mas chevere todavia... he dicho


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Bonitas fotos! La última cámara parece que soporta mas ISO, tiene menos ruido...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> qe cheeeeeeeeeeevere  me la perdi *pero el 09 de agosto vamos a hacer otra reu mas chevere todavia... he dicho*


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :banana: obligado....

Miguel la cuarta foto está chevere¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> La cuarta y última fotos te salieron cherveres...! Buenas tomas 16 ! Hay que domesticar la manuela nomas...


JAJJAJA pfff no me voy a tirar al suelo como tu... para tomar una foooto


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Cuando Trujillo tenga un centro financiero tipo San Isidro sera la 2da ciudad del Peru definitivamente.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ no dijas eso


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Excelentes fotos, muchachos. Este edificio es ideal para tomar fotos panorámicas, pues creo que éstá más al centro geográfico de la ciudad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Cuando Trujillo tenga un centro financiero tipo San Isidro sera la 2da ciudad del Peru definitivamente.


Hey, con todo respeto, no me empieces a malograr el thread con esa clase de frases, pues de seguro van a venir los respondones... y es lo que menos quiero que suceda...


----------

